# Cooler Master® Cosmos II - Akira Casemod



## mgyovanni (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello friends, I hereby present to you my newest project.

In the next edition of Campus Party Brazil, I'll join be participate of Casemodders team to modify their models and display during the event. I will modify of a cabinet model COSMOS II.












*The theme*

The theme chosen for the modification of the cabinet is Akira. This anime is based on a very successful manga and is one of the most popular of all time. Created by Katsuhiro Otomo, is considered a classic cyberpunk style. It gave rise to an animated feature film of the same name, released in 1988.

Although it has been nearly 25 years of the release of the anime, the theme is still alive in the minds of many, both are frequent discussions in the possibility of becoming one day a Live Action movie by Hollywood.
Next year thinking about the birthday celebrations, I intend to explore the subject in order to honor that this was a cartoon that marked my childhood and for many people around the world.






*Objectives*

My goal is to apply techniques of painting and airbrushing, along the same lines of previous work carried out by me. Small changes in the structure of the cabinet, acrylic installation, lighting compatible and parts.

The colors used are based on the chosen theme, as well as accessories possess details that complement the package.

-------

Expect news soon, I hope you follow, comment and give suggestions, I will enjoy and appreciate if possible! :blush:


----------



## t_ski (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to TPU


----------



## mgyovanni (Dec 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Welcome to TPU



Tk's Dude 

---

I researched picture on google and I did this drawing to imagine how it would look, one possible idea for the side is:






Here is the photo of the day he arrived, when I took him to my house:






These are pictures I took yesterday, a comparison of size of my previous project (Devil May Cry casemod) in Cosmos S and my new Cosmos II.




































I was unaccustomed to carrying more weight, lately I was just using notebook...


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2012)

cool, it would be great project,


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful work on the DMC case can't wait to see what you do with the Cosmos II.

Also welcome to TPU ,


----------



## mgyovanni (Dec 23, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Beautiful work on the DMC case can't wait to see what you do with the Cosmos II.
> 
> Also welcome to TPU ,



Tk's Man!



micropage7 said:


> cool, it would be great project,



Me too 

---------

The fans that I will use in this project are all Cooler Master XtraFlo 120mm red led:
















Now is the time of power suply, a Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1300W (the bag comes guarding the cables I liked!)






Cables:






Come still a fan speed controller,  I read that it controls the fan 135 mm fan and more three of the system, needless to say: I'm dying to connect it


























in place:











And my WC by Cooler Master, Seidon 120:


----------



## mgyovanni (Jan 3, 2013)

It's difficult to choose art, mainly because I will not want to undo that cabinet (a second modification as with the DMC is out of the question), then after it's done I do not want to regret.
There are two images that are dominating my thoughts, the difficult is the fact of the side having spaces for ventilation...






This is the idea for acrylic:






Acrylic being cut and bent:






In place:






I had forgotten my camera at home, so I decided to do this with borrowed camera:






Then I went in the house of Miguel...






And we see cutting ideas ...






And we began to loosen the plastic frills:











Motherf *% #´¨ ... Sh"* double-sided tape ...






Making the lines ...






scratching:











And finalized: It now remains the plastic inside






Screens will be replaced by another before painting






My Christmas present early:






Tk's 



























































































My project just got more fun ...
















Cut the damn plastic:






Cutting corners






finally cut
















Now missing the finish, I'll do that on tomorrow with putty to get a decent when open, and yesterday we did it:






the result 











the mess






testing the hardware, 1 is little






2 is good ...






And...


----------



## mgyovanni (Jan 4, 2013)

...3 is very expensive 

----

My year-end updates







plucked off the grid:






Results:











view drawing forward:






In corel...






3 probables...






Result:






The idea is to illuminate with LED behind it






Acrylic inside
















Beside DMC:











Drawing on actual size






And now I'm taking to painting, news in brief






-------------

HELP, NEED NOW:

-> SUGGESTIONS FOR PAINTING INTERNAL (the sleeves are black and red)
-> SUGGESTIONS FOR A GRILL FOR RADIATOR SEIDON 120

I will analyze all suggestions, this weekend will decide


----------



## mgyovanni (Jan 7, 2013)

As I promised, here are the news this Saturday, 
At the last minute the genius idea of making " the screen" in acrylic (laser cut):






In place:






drawing on the table ...






Ink...































And Sunday:


----------



## mgyovanni (Jan 15, 2013)

Now updates ... the processor well that I wanted to stay with the I7, but gave no ... was chosen even 3570K.






Hence arose the idea of ​​airbrushing inland tbm, after much thought we decided on this:






beginning...











Piece in place:
















the last..






Yesterday we spent  varnish in some parts, then tonight some may already be handled.


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job!!!!

(I didn't know the Cosmos2 was so big, I have a Cosmos S and it is already a fatty..


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 15, 2013)

looking sweet so far


----------

